# ISPConfig 3 - IP Einstellungen bei einer fixen IP Adresse



## pele (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

Gratulation zu ISPConfig 3. Es macht Spaß damit zu arbeiten!

Zwei Fragen, da ich es leider nirgends in einem Manual finden konnte:

Wenn man beim Serverpaket nur eine fixe IP-Adresse hat, muss man dann unter _System > IP Adressen_ diese eine anlegen oder reicht es aus, wenn man diese nicht einträgt und immer die Wildcard * beim Anlegen eines Webs verwendet?

Was bedeutet zudem _HTTP NameVirtualHost _wenn man eine IP anlegt?


----------



## Till (25. März 2010)

> Wenn man beim Serverpaket nur eine fixe IP-Adresse hat, muss man dann unter System > IP Adressen diese eine anlegen oder reicht es aus, wenn man diese nicht einträgt und immer die Wildcard * beim Anlegen eines Webs verwendet?


Ich würde Dir raten, sie anzuelegen. geht aber generell auch ohne. Die IP ist nur dann unbedingt notwendig, wenn Du ein SSL Web anlegen willst.



> Was bedeutet zudem HTTP NameVirtualHost wenn man eine IP anlegt?


Nur wenn das angehakt ist, kann die IP für Webseiten verwendet werden.


----------



## pele (26. März 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
Habe sie soeben angelegt und für alle Webs eingetragen.
Die Domains mit den Webs funktionieren doch ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

*Vor Einstellung der IP*
http://IP > funktioniert und zeigt auf var/www/
http://IP/ispconfig >>> funktioniert
http://IP:8080 >>> funktioniert

*Nach Einstellung der IP*
http://IP > funktioniert aber zeigt auf das Web der ersten mit IP nacheingestellten Domain
http://IP/ispconfig >>> funktioniert nicht mehr (404)
http://IP:8080 >>> funktioniert

Woran könnte das liegen, denn bei den vhost-Einträgen habe ich manuell nichts verändert?


----------



## planet_fox (26. März 2010)

*Nach Einstellung der IP*
http://IP > funktioniert aber  zeigt auf das Web der ersten mit IP nacheingestellten Domain

Ist logisch da du ja gesagt hast dieses Web Bsp. www.example.de hat die Ip xxx.xx.xx.xx

http://ip/ispconfig  >>> funktioniert nicht mehr (404)
Logisch da du auf den Ordner /var/www/ispconfig zugreifen willst aber da kommst du über diese ip nicht mehr hin

http://IP:8080 >>>  funktioniert

Ja weill port 8080 auf /var/www/ispconfig verweist siehe auch die vhost einstelleungen in den vhosts


----------



## pele (29. März 2010)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> *Nach Einstellung der IP*
> http://IP > funktioniert aber  zeigt auf das Web der ersten mit IP nacheingestellten Domain
> 
> Ist logisch da du ja gesagt hast dieses Web Bsp. www.example.de hat die Ip xxx.xx.xx.xx


OK, die beiden letzten Punkte sind mir ja einigermaßen klar, aber welches Web wird dann genommen wenn man nur die Server-IP eingibt?

Das erste in alphabetischer Reihenfolge?

Soll man die defalut-vhost manuell umschreiben, dass dem nicht so ist, oder einfach alles so lassen?


----------



## Till (29. März 2010)

> Das erste in alphabetischer Reihenfolge?


Ja.



> Soll man die defalut-vhost manuell  umschreiben, dass dem nicht so ist, oder einfach alles so lassen?


Das kannst Du so machen, wie es für Dich am besten ist.


----------



## planet_fox (29. März 2010)

Du kannst den /var/www Ordner auch über eine htacess schützen.


----------



## pele (31. März 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ja.
> 
> Das kannst Du so machen, wie es für Dich am besten ist.


Ok, aber was macht aus Expertensicht Sinn?

Ein Fake-Web mit 00.com anlegen, das dann an erster Stelle steht und somit alles (inkl. bei nur Eingabe der IP) "auffängt". Habe ich gerade ausprobiert und funktioniert. Wäre somit eine sehr kreative Lösung


----------



## pele (31. März 2010)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> Du kannst den /var/www Ordner auch über eine htacess schützen.


Inwiefern meinst du den /var/www/ zu schützen?
Mir ging es ja eher um das "Problem" dass die IP allein auf das erste Web im Alphabet führt.


----------



## Till (31. März 2010)

Siehe:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#default


----------



## Laubie (1. Apr. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Siehe:
> 
> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html#default


oh... gute Idee, da klinke ich mich mal ein.

In welche Datei muss ich den DefaultHost eintragen, damit der bei der nächsten Neukonfiguration durch ISPC nicht wieder weg ist?

btw: ähnliches Problem habe ich mit dem ISPControl-Panel, welches ich über https erreichen möchte. Aber nach nem Update läuft es immer wieder auf http.


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2010)

> btw: ähnliches Problem habe ich mit dem ISPControl-Panel, welches ich  über https erreichen möchte. Aber nach nem Update läuft es immer wieder  auf http.


https wird ja auch nicht offiziell vom installer unterstützt und somit bei updates überschrieben.



> In welche Datei muss ich den DefaultHost eintragen, damit der bei der  nächsten Neukonfiguration durch ISPC nicht wieder weg ist?


Du legst dafür eine neue Datei im sites-available Verzeichnis an und setzt dann einen symlink vom sites-enabled Verzeichnis auf diese Datei.


----------

